# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  صور لباريس ليلة الكريسماس ..بعدستى 2006/2007

## red_dragon

يا رب بقى الصور تعجبكوا ...انا بس لو كان معايا كاميرا كويسة ..كنت والله عملت شغل محصلش بس هنعمل ايه بقى .. الكاميرا الي معايا على قد حالها ...والله عملت مجهود عشان بس اطلع صور معقولة يعنى
العين بصيرة والايد قصيره  ::'(: 
الصوره ديه اخذتها يوم 31 ديسمبر من حوالى الساعة 10:30 لحد حوالى الساعة 1:00  واحد يناير 2007
هم صور مش كتير لان كان فيه مطر كتير يومها و كنت خايف على الكاميرا بعدين تبوظ :: 

ده الشانزليزيه


ده الشانزليزيه برضه بس من غير فلاش بقى 




الصور ديه عند البرج

----------


## saladino

*red_dragon
حلوين جدا
وخاصة اول صورة وصورة البرج المنور
شكرا وفى انتظار بقية مواهبك فى التصوير

لو حبيت فى قاعة للتصوير وفى موضوع مخصص هناك لو حبيت تنقل مشاركتك هنا قولى*

*دى المشاركة شوفها*http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=68803

----------


## red_dragon

الف شكر saladino
 وطبعا مفيش مانع ان الموضوع يتنقل 
لو مفيهاش تعب يعنى  :: 
 وشكرا على المرور

----------


## red_dragon

معلش يا saladino 
اقولك... بلاش تنقله جوه الموضوع ده ممكن تنقله كموضوع لوحده فى القسم الخاص بالتصوير الحر 
وشكرا

----------


## saladino

اوكى ينقل كموضوع منفصل

----------


## kmmmoo

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله 

حلوة جدااااااااااااااااا خاصة ايفل وهو منور تحفة 

تسلم ايدك وتسلم كاميرتك

----------


## red_dragon

شكرا  kmmo و  الدكتورة نسيبة على المرور

----------


## Sanzio

تصوريك حلو اوي red dragon

وبصراحة توقيت حلو للتصوير فى مدينه رائعه زي باريس 
تسلم ايدك 
وياريت ما تحرمنا من الحجات الحلو ديه 

انا والدي العزيز كان هناك السنة اللي فاتت وعندي صور كتير وإسمح لي بإضافتها 


شارع الرسامين  Montmartre















ومرة تانية  احب اقول لحضرتك والله تصويرك حلو وياريت ما تبخل علينا 

فى امان الله ،،

----------


## سموحة

مرسي يارد دراجن علي الصور الجميله دي 
البرج تحفه وتصويرك جميل جدا
وانت ياكلماتك الحاني
الصور اللي نزلتا جميله جدا 
تسلم ايدكم انتو الاتنين
وياربت مش تبخلو علينا 
بالحاجات الحلوه دي

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*صور جميلة جداااااااااااااا

تسلم ايدك

وفى انتظار المزيد منك دائما*

----------


## red_dragon

كلماتك الحانى: شكرا على الكلام الجميل و الصور الحلوة ديه 

سموحة و احلى كلمة : شكرا لكما و شكرا على المرور

وان شاء الله قريبا هحط صور تانيه

----------

